# Harrogate Show Cancelled 2010



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
We have just been informed that the Appletree show at Harrogate in February has now been cancelled, not enough traders.

What can we say, Better Luck 2011, :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: 

George


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi George! That's a bit of a bummer! I take it you're referring to the Harrogate Show of 12 - 15 FEBRUARY 10. That's what we had on our list. Were we wrong?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Appletree Show Harrogate 2010*

Oopps! 
He meant the February show.

It is a bummer cos it was just around the corner from us, meant we didn't need a cat sitter, I could have popped home to see to them.

Ah well, never mind, at least they gave us more than 5 days notice like when they cancelled Temple Newsam last year.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Ah well, I'll score it out my diary. Thanks for letting us know.

I wonder if the Edinburgh one in May will fall to the same fate


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Ah well, I'll score it out my diary. Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> I wonder if the Edinburgh one in May will fall to the same fate


As far as we know all other Apple Tree Shows are going ahead

Jacquie


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Well they've only managed to run the Kent one once!

Cancelled a couple of weeks before this year's one which we'd planned to go to - and paid in advance. Still didn't have to wait too long for a refund.

Wonder if they'll manage to run one in 2010.

Denise


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi joedenise

Appletree don't seem to be planning one in Kent this year, these are the only shows they are listing:

http://www.appletree-exhibitions.co.uk/Visitor Main.html

We were planning to have rallies/meets at 4 of them but now it seems to be only 3 :roll: Chepstow, Exeter and Edinburgh, see our rally listings:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Appletree seem to cancel lots of shows :bad-words:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks like we won't be going to an Appletree show then - they're all too far from Kent!

Denise


----------

